# He ain't perfect but he's mine



## Bayern (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's "Rocky" my trail horse extraordinaire! I ride him 3-4 times a week (30+ Miles) all over NM. When I'm not riding I'm feeding him...hard to keep weight on him! 

He might not be a diamond .... but he's no lump of coal!


























































http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac220/Bayernnm/Photo0242_zpsfb41ee73.jpg


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's actually pretty nice.. just needs muscle alone his topline and neck.


----------



## Bluee (Jan 27, 2013)

God bless your horse. He is stunning.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

He's nice. Well marked. 
Thin neck and high wither though. Also slightly weak hind quarters, but all the same, not bad


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

He looks really nice!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not bad. Looks like a difficult saddle fit. A little sickle hocked but nice low hocks. A little over at the knee (cosmetic). He looks like he has some smooth splints building on his front legs below the knees. 

Looks like he could use more weight on top.. but he is really used. 

At least you use him. That is just so good!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Good lookin' horse...


----------



## Bayern (Jun 3, 2013)

All, 
He has been a tough saddle fit but got one that fits really good now. I've had a lot of trouble to build his top line...it is slowly building up. My daughters a vet and has helped me with feeding and suplements but it is going really slow. My wifes horse would be a butterball if he ate as much as Rocky. He is in good shape though. Most of the other horses are huffin and puffin long after he is done and ready to go.

Thanks for all the replies and Happy Trails!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Yup, I'd say he needs to build his topline. But honestly, after that he'll be PERFECT! What a handsome boy...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What a nice boy you have there. Yes, he is slightly over at the knee and I'd like to see a little more weight on him, but given the work he gets, he's in pretty good, lean condition. I do see some saddle marks on him, so saddle fit will be extremely important. Great unshod feed too, considering the number of miles he puts in.

He's really quite a jewel for you.

Lizzie


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

I like him a lot, and that's says something from someone who usually can't stand paints. There's really not too much to complain about other than my first impression of him which was "holy Looooooong horse". Cute head, nice long neck, good shoulder slope, well angled short pasterns, uphill build, nice hindend and virtually perfectly straight legs when viewed from the front and the back. He's even got a nice color pattern! Really nice, especially if all you're using him for is trail riding, you could definitely use him for more if you wanted. Sure he could use some muscling and a tad bit of weight, but those aren't really conformation issues. He's a nice horse!


----------

